# Fundraising Ideas?



## Koko (Feb 19, 2007)

We've all got an idea or two, crazy or not. Let's see what we can think of!


----------



## sls (Feb 19, 2007)

At the Tucson, AZ animal show that Gini and Stacy went to there was a drill team. By the drill team the AZ AMHA (I believe it was this group) were sponsoring a raffle of a 5 y/o gelding. Just a thought.



Koko said:


> We've all got an idea or two, crazy or not. Let's see what we can think of!


----------



## Champ (Feb 19, 2007)

how about a 50/50 raffle at a horseshow

run a tacksale with tables that people can rent, have a small entrance fee or donation boxes along with raffle give aways that people have donated

I hope these suggestions help :bgrin

Champ


----------



## NyborFarm (Feb 19, 2007)

Equine art is always popular. And there are several artists here on the forum. :bgrin


----------



## starleemay (Feb 19, 2007)

We could put things on the LB auction again. :aktion033: :aktion033: :saludando:


----------



## lilfoot (Feb 20, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I especially like the LB auction!!![/SIZE] :aktion033:



:

Got a few Christmas gifts there....like the CMHR cook books



:

My 4-H moms loved them but I didn't get one for myself.


----------



## minimule (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm offering a 12"x12" woodburn of a horse or horse head of your choice. It can have the horses name and/or farm name on it too. I told Gini about it but I don't think she's had a chance to get it up on the auction yet.


----------



## Gini (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all..

I'm still trying to get the auction up. I need to get a few more pictures and I'm good to

go. We have a lot of wonderful things to auction off so I'll announce when I'm starting the

auction. :bgrin


----------



## Koko (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, i'm going to try to make some stuff for the auction as soon as someone agrees to taking me to the tack store.



: Everyone's kinda scared of going with me.


----------



## Krickette (Feb 20, 2007)

You could do like our 4-H does. We do it with goats, though.

What you do, is you take a bunch of goats and other critters, and bring them to a business. You give them 2 options: Pay us $5 and we'll leave, or pay us $10 and we'll bring the animals to the business of your choice. That way they can aggravate their rivals with goats. The SWE group does the same thing, but with pink flamingos. We flock people's lawn, and leave a big sign that gives the 2 options.

But I don't know if they'd appreciate a bunch of adults bringing minis in. It's kind of cute when a bunch of kids bring in goats, lol.


----------



## Devon (Feb 23, 2007)

I liked the auction type thing on the forum! I loved how it was on the forum and you could bid right in a post!! instead of an actual auction I would love to do that agian and thought it was really neat also willing to donate something for that :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (Feb 24, 2007)

Last year the forum raffled off our own Kay and Fran cleaning stalls at Nationals and that brought in some big $$$$. Was such a neat idea. Leeana will even join in on the poop scooping fun this year at nationals if cmhr (i think that was for cmhr lol) does that agian



:aktion033:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Feb 25, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]OUr 4-H group made decorated horseshoes and a bake sale. We raidsed $400. That was our 1rst fundraiser last year. Everyone loved the horse shoes. I can see if we can make some more and donate them to the auction. I have one question though anyone know of an excellent glue that the decorations will stay on with? We did hot glue, but we ended up supergluing some stuff back on. One of our communtiy sevice things is trying to raise money for CMHR. When we go to any horse shows we will have donation boxes and pictures of current rescus.[/SIZE]

CHristy


----------



## kaykay (Feb 25, 2007)

hot glue rarely works on anything. there is a glue for crafts called TACKY GLUE and its really good.

leanna that was a fundraiser for cmhr. started out really as a joke and just took off. we had a great time with it!!


----------



## Gini (Feb 25, 2007)

Kay

Can we up the anty on how many stalls ya'll can clean this year. Hopefully we can

find some shirts for you two this year. 3 shirts if Leanna joins in :new_multi: :new_multi:

We might even furnish the coffee!!!!!


----------



## Marilyn SE MN (Feb 26, 2007)

Fundraising Ideas-----

Farnum Horse products has a program that gives points for buying products. It's only $.20 a point but it all adds up. A horse rescue in Wisconsin uses it for fundraising. It continues until Dec. 2007.

Here's the link--

http://www.farnamhorse.com/rewards/clubcash.php

Also, the MN Companion Rabbit Assn. sends out plastic mailing bags for empty inkjet cartridges to it's

members and we just pop our empty cartridges in and seal it and toss it in a mail box. The code on

the bag must show what organization gets credit. It goes to a recycling center P.O. box in Franklin

TN. Don't know the name of the company.

Since a lot of CMHR folks also have big horses, I was wondering if CMHR has a country care code on

the Country Supply website?


----------



## kaykay (Feb 27, 2007)

our country care code is CMHR


----------



## justjinx (Mar 6, 2007)

I am willing to donate an item or 2 to an auction. jennifer :saludando:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 22, 2007)

What about running a silent auction at the area shows and at Nationals/worlds even if for jsut a couple days or day out of the show?

Everyone seems to like those and I know the kids well at least mine LOVES silent auctions


----------



## wade3504 (Apr 9, 2007)

Depending on when it is needed by I will do a black and white pencil drawing and that can be austioned off or raffled or whatever.

Also, who's doing the mucking at nationals this year? I thought I found someone with quite a few stalls last year. Maybe she's taking more this year. I can start planning now.

Amanda


----------

